# Some photos from Oxwich Bay, south Wales - 'the most beautiful beach in Britain'



## editor (Jun 27, 2011)

I've just posted up some updated photos from our trip to the lovely Oxwich Bay on the Gower a few years back.

I'd love to be there right now in this weather!

Anyone else been to this lovely beach? ANd maybe jumped off some sand dunes!

http://www.urban75.org/blog/beach-walking-and-dune-jumping-at-oxwich-bay-gower-south-wales/


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 27, 2011)

That's my favourite place in Swansea/ Gower.
I love going down there with the dog, walk around the sand dunes, touch the horses etc.
When I was young, a whole bunch of us would start a fire, drink, camp and stay out the night.
It's a truly magical place.

I'll see if I can dig some pics up...


----------



## Belushi (Jun 27, 2011)

Used to go there every summer when I was a kid, and Caswell Bay, my favourite places in Wales.


----------



## past caring (Jun 27, 2011)

Every summer when I was a kid - camped at Nicholaston farm and walked down through the woods, which are also beautiful. Favourite bit is the bay between Little Tor and Great Tor (the one in your photo). There's a huge upright slab of rock at the end of Great Tor - the triangular shaped bit that you can just make out in your photo - and you can walk behind this to a brilliant deep rock pool that has all kinds of sea creatures in it. 

Think as twelve or thirteen year old I also saw my first pair of "real-life" bare breasts on that beach too. 

I have been meaning for ages to take the girlfriend there camping - cheers for reminding me I need to sort this!


----------



## trampie (Jun 27, 2011)

Most beautiful beach in Britain......hmm, very nice indeed but some would say Rhossili and Three Cliffs were better and they are both on the Gower as well.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2011)

trampie said:


> Most beautiful beach in Britain......hmm, very nice indeed but some would say Rhossili and Three Cliffs were better and they are both on the Gower as well.


Well, that and Barry Island.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jun 27, 2011)

All fab beaches... Cardiffians who haven't been to Southerndown, should get down there too - takes no time at all down the M4, just south of Bridgend.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 28, 2011)

Didn't a man get decapitated on one of the rides in Barry Island (some 20 years ago)?
Or was that a dream?


----------



## trampie (Jun 28, 2011)

Rhossili has the award of the best beach in Britain, Rhossili secured a huge 47% of the vote, the second best beach in Britain Tresco in the Isles of Scilly trailed in with 19% of the vote.

Rhossili was voted 11th out of the Worlds top 50 best views, {Angel falls, Grand Canyon, Taj Mahal etc all in it}, Three Cliffs was voted Britains best beach in 2006, Rhossili also made it on to the competition's shortlist of four, alongside the Isle of Harris in the Outer Hebrides and Bamburgh Beach in Northumberland.

Have you noticed how painters are always painting Three Cliffs.


----------



## trampie (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope 'editor' didnt miss the chance to photograph two of the most beautiful beaches in the world for the sake of a few miles.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2011)

trampie said:


> I hope 'editor' didnt miss the chance to photograph two of the most beautiful beaches in the world for the sake of a few miles.


'Editor' was out for few hours in the sun and not embarking on some sort of challenge to fit in as many beaches as possible.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 28, 2011)

trampie said:


> Have you noticed how painters are always painting Three Cliffs.


 
Yep, my first family home had a picture of 3 cliffs.

As for Rhosilli, beware of the tides at Worms Head. 
My mate died there whilst camping - they can turn quick.


----------



## trampie (Jun 28, 2011)

editor said:


> 'Editor' was out for few hours in the sun and not embarking on some sort of challenge to fit in as many beaches as possible.


 
So you did cock up then.


----------



## trampie (Jun 28, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Yep, my first family home had a picture of 3 cliffs.
> 
> As for Rhosilli, beware of the tides at Worms Head.
> My mate died there whilst camping - they can turn quick.


Oh bloody hell thats terrible, was your mate from South London or more of a local ?, you can get cut off on Worms head and on the beach at Three Cliffs.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2011)

trampie said:


> So you did cock up then.


what are you gibbering on about?


----------



## Belushi (Jun 28, 2011)

trampie said:


> So you did cock up then.


 
Stop being such a dick on here trampie, you're an embarrassment to the valleys.


----------



## trampie (Jun 29, 2011)

Why photograph Oxwich and claim its the most beautiful beach in Britain when more popular choices for such an accolade are just around the corner.
To be honest they are all nice beaches, try Aberavon the next time you are in the area 'editor', and possibly Sker and Morfa as well.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 29, 2011)

trampie said:


> Oh bloody hell thats terrible, was your mate from South London or more of a local ?, you can get cut off on Worms head and on the beach at Three Cliffs.


 
Yeah, I knew him from the penllergaer area.
Use to hang out with him when I was a school-kid, around the Quadrant and all that.
Then bumped into him again when I went to Gorseinon College.
Leaving Swansea for London, and then only be told when visiting that he died.
Pretty shit. 

Article is still on BBC.

Enough of that downer.
It's  a beautiful place still


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 29, 2011)

editor said:


> I've just posted up some updated photos from our trip to the lovely Oxwich Bay on the Gower a few years back.
> 
> I'd love to be there right now in this weather!
> 
> ...


 
camped there for 3 days alone a few years ago, it was the most peaceful time of my life, well once I found my tent after a hour of looking.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2011)

I spent a few hours swimming there in 2009 - I prefer llangennith for those sorts of activities though.

My SIL doesn't like going far from the shops, and I was sort of keeping an eye on their kids, so I didn't get to see the other end of the beach...

I remember there being a hotel with a wedding reception at the "shop end" set in spectacularly green and lush vegetation.


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2011)

trampie said:


> Why photograph Oxwich and claim its the most beautiful beach in Britain when more popular choices for such an accolade are just around the corner.


Christ, you're irritating. 

Did you not bother reading the linked article? If you had you would realise that it's not me claiming that it was "the most beautiful beach in Britain," but Travel Mag who reviewed a thousand beaches around the world in 2007.

Now please STFU and stop disrupting this thread with your inane, irrelevant drivel. Last warning.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 29, 2011)

trampie said:


> Why photograph Oxwich and claim its the most beautiful beach in Britain when more popular choices for such an accolade are just around the corner.
> To be honest they are all nice beaches, try Aberavon the next time you are in the area 'editor', and possibly Sker and Morfa as well.


 
....the fuck is this chump?

On topic, I love the Gower. Went down to Three Cliffs a couple of weeks ago by myself, I have to constantly remind myself it's on my doorstep.


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2011)

We used to go to Llangennith/Llangenydd a lot when we were kids. 'Tis lovely there.


----------



## trampie (Jun 29, 2011)

editor said:


> Christ, you're irritating.
> 
> Did you not bother reading the linked article? If you had you would realise that it's not me claiming that it was "the most beautiful beach in Britain," but Travel Mag who reviewed a thousand beaches around the world in 2007.
> 
> Now please STFU and stop disrupting this thread with your inane, irrelevant drivel. Last warning.


No offence 'editor' im new here and you seemed to attack me on Cardiff/Swansea football threads, and a political one, so I took the opportunity to have a little pop at you as i thought that this is the way the site is, sorry about that, im  a gentleman really. 
Nice photo's you take, is that Barry, Porthcawl and now Oxwich that I have recently seen ?
Is it a hobby or do you do this sort of thing for a living ?


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2011)

trampie said:


> No offence 'editor' im new here and you seemed to attack me on Cardiff/Swansea football threads, and a political one, so I took the opportunity to have a little pop at you as i thought that this is the way the site is, sorry about that, im  a gentleman really.


It's rightly considered _extremely_ bad form to launch into unprovoked attacks on posters by dredging up irrelevant spats in unrelated threads such as this. Don't do it again, please.


trampie said:


> Is it a hobby or do you do this sort of thing for a living ?


Semi pro.


----------



## trampie (Jun 29, 2011)

Have you taken any shots of Carreg Cennen 'editor' ?


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2011)

trampie said:


> Have you taken any shots of Carreg Cennen 'editor' ?


 No. Why do you keep writing my user name as 'editor', btw?


----------



## trampie (Jun 30, 2011)

editor said:


> No. Why do you keep writing my user name as 'editor', btw?


Thats your username isnt it ?, was going to ask what btw means but i think i have just worked it out, text speak is it mun, cool. 
I will leave you alone as you would have answered if you had wanted too.


----------



## trampie (Jun 30, 2011)

Not really a beach person myself but i wouldnt say Gower beaches are amongst the best in Britain i would say they are amongst the best in the world.
{Been to Malibu, Miami, Bondi ect as well as more secluded jobs and the Gower beaches beats the lot of them that i have seen}


----------



## ddraig (Jul 3, 2011)

trampie said:


> Thats your username isnt it ?, was going to ask what btw means but i think i have just worked it out, text speak is it mun, cool.
> I will leave you alone as you would have answered if you had wanted too.


 
how is it text speak you weirdo?


----------



## trampie (Jul 4, 2011)

'btw' the Queens English, aye.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 4, 2011)

it is an abbreviation silly! get with the programme daddio


----------



## llantwit (Jul 11, 2011)

We camped at the site overlooking Three Cliffs last weekend. Lovely. Really, just very lovely.
Went surfing off Hill End in Llangenith, morning mooching around Swansea market, dinner at the Langland Brasserie (not bad food, great views), long walk and paddling with the little 'un at Oxwich (nice pics Ed), and a pub lunch at the King Arthur hotel in Bury Green (really good pub food).
I love the Gower. Don't go there half enough.


----------



## Tankus (Jul 11, 2011)

Font y Gary just west of Roose  












that little dot on the water line on the first one is a man fishing   ...double click on the thumbs for the full screen they are a bit big to post (about a 1000 by 4000)

and a couple of stitches from LLantwitt major ...sort of looking around at the houses there to move back too ....need a change from london


----------



## Tankus (Jul 11, 2011)

I took these in june  LLantwitt Major beach again ...totally empty 











the fourth thumb is aberavon , from about 2 months ago ...mumbles in the background


----------



## Tankus (Jul 11, 2011)

Margam Park and Font Y Gary again


----------



## Tankus (Jul 11, 2011)

(2nd thumb )Swansea ...from Aberavon and margam cooling pond











the thumbs do work if you double click for full screen

and Margam steelworks from aberavon .....used to live in sandfields for a few years ...back in the 70's





Ogmores one of my faves ...I like to photo the horses along there


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 13, 2011)

We've never actually camped on the Gower but we've been walking along the coastal path to/from Oxwich (also near Three Cliffs) more than once. In the right weather, the views are stunning! Lovely beaches


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2011)

I spent many of my childhood summers at Oxwich, so I'm glad to see this thread. I haven't been back for a long time, and would love to do so, especially with that special someone, to show them around, walk up and down the beach, and so on. So much of the Gower is beautiful, but Oxwich will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 14, 2011)

Well romantic man! <applauds>

And I understand that too


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 15, 2011)

Abervon sands was a cheap bus trip on a Sunday , in the days when South Wales Transport did socially inclusive trips for a few bob - especially when my father was working overtime.

However , Oxwich and Three Cliffs Bay was (and is) , a special excursion.


----------

